# How's your Halloween weather forecast look? (2010)



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well it's that time again to start watching the weather forecasts. Currently our forecast is for a high of 73 and mostly sunny for Halloween. Crossing our fingers that it doesn't change.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Checked the weather network and it looks good so far. Late last night it had a sun with a cloud, and this morning just a sun and 14 celcius. If it stays that way and the wind is calm it is about as good as it gets for me.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Night Watchman said:


> Checked the weather network and it looks good so far. Late last night it had a sun with a cloud, and this morning just a sun and 14 celcius. If it stays that way and the wind is calm it is about as good as it gets for me.


About 30C daytime temps here. Showers this week so I still have to keep my props under cover


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

According to inaccuweather 63 and partly sunny for the 31st, which is in direct contrast to yesterdays prediction of 53 and rainy. It also shows a string of beautiful weather leading up to the 31st. So much for accuracy. I'm hoping today's outlook holds true but would settle for cooler.

http://www.accuweather.com/us/pa/erie/16501/forecast-month.asp


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The 30th says it is going to be 70, but the 31st says 55 and cloudy for the high. Eeep!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

At least it isn't suppose to rain. But we are going to be at 55.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like it will be quite chilly here with a high of 37, I better make extra hot chocolate this year.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh jeez...I don't know if I even want to LOOK... October is always windy here, but it's been windier than usual.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wait- where do you guys get forecasts so far in advance? All I can find is a 7 day forecast....


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Wait- where do you guys get forecasts so far in advance? All I can find is a 7 day forecast....


http://www.accuweather.com/

This place shows you a monthly forecast.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Fick, looking the same here... 37 - wow thats gonna be friggin COLD! But better than rain. But also looking at about 23mph wind gusts. Which not only makes it feel colder (wind chill around 31) but is gonna be fudging with the fog. Hoping the wind doesn't pick up till late in the evening.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Our weather people are wrong 98% of the time for a 7 day forecast that I don't bother. The chances improve a bit (maybe 65% right) when its 8 hours away. I'll check in with them on the 29th ...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If the weather guessers are right, I'll be dealing with mostly cloudy during the day, high of 54. Cloudy at night with a low of 29.

Pretty close to what it was last year minus the foot of snow.

Thunderstorm Probability: 0%
Amount of Precipitation: 0.00 in
Amount of Rain: 0.00 in
Amount of Snow: 0.0 in
Amount of Ice: 0.00 in
Hours of Precipitation: 0 hrs
Hours of Rain: 0 hrs


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

Our Halloween event is this Saturday. I think we are going to have a few showers with a high of 66. Go figure 4 days ago it was 90. Through this week it is going to be 78 to 82. I wish the weather would make up its mind!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you!

Partly cloudy and colldddd, same as Terrormaster!! It's been **too** hot the past 5 years, and last year it poured like a monsoon from 4- 9 pm, effectivly wrecking Halloween. I put up a wind barrier on the west/wind side of the porch and will be running the heaters to keep warm.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

DryDay is forecasting no rain for Halloween in my area, but this is based on historical probabilities (rolling the dice).


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Remylass, thanks for the link to that monthly weather site! We're looking at a high of 71 and a low of 53. PERFECT! Our weather is usually good this time of year, but sometimes it's STILL in the 90's at Halloween (YUCK!). Last week we had 60 mile an hour winds and major rainfall. Props are still holding strong, and nothing blew away, so YAY!


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

We are looking at 81° for the high, sunny and if all holds true with this time of the year, it should be a windless 60° night-time low. perfect weather for a foggy haunt! here is hoping we all have a perfect night!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Right now it's saying 54 degrees with morning showers. I'm willing to plea bargain with mother nature and go with the 54 degrees and sunny. I'll just keep checking the update to see if she takes the bait.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i checked dryday too. according to them, i'll have a pretty dry halloween. around here, it gets pretty cold at night...which i don't mind seeing as how i'm part polar bear. i won't know the halloween weather for sure until the 21st. here's hoping i don't get rained out


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know why I even look 2 weeks ahead. In 24 hours the high has changed from 73 (yesterday) to now the forecast is for a high of 60. Around here anything more than 2 or 3 days ahead is a guess.


----------



## Fatman (May 20, 2010)

Not good, rain in the afternoon with 13mph winds, gusts up to 26. 
I only hope it changes for the better.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> I don't know why I even look 2 weeks ahead. In 24 hours the high has changed from 73 (yesterday) to now the forecast is for a high of 60. Around here anything more than 2 or 3 days ahead is a guess.


I have to agree. I have checked three days in a row and it has changed 3 times. Now they are calling for 1mm of rain and 25 km/h winds. Lets see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Somebody kill that Butterfly!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now the forecast high for Halloween is 51 (the forecast high has dropped by 22 degrees over the last two days) with a low of 30 (first freeze?). If this holds true, the ToTs are going to be bundled up and we won't be seeing any costumes.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

here in montreal they annonce 12celcius with rain


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

As of today it's calling for snow! Ack! But I'll wait til the 31st to believe anything.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Today they have 12C with 5mm of rainand 25km/h winds for Halloween. Tomorrows another day.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I stopped checking. It's all over the map, and now calling for snow and a low in the 30's. That would pretty much suck but I'm not taking it for gospel.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking good down here in the south. Though it's always subject to change.
We'll probably be celebrating on the 30th so looks like 60+ degrees.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I hate wind... Freaking wind today ripped the roof off the crypt in my front yard and its windy enogh out there i cant put it back on without fear of becoming airborne myself.. ( i already tried and almost got blown off the ladder)..


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

All over the map doesn't begin to describe it... The rain keeps shifting and now its on the 31st. I only trust it when its 5 days till. Think I'm gonna stop checking until Monday or so.

10 years in CT and it's never rained on Halloween until last year. This best not be a friggin trend. I got too much crap to put out thats not sealed for wet weather.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

It has been really nice, but some rain is headed our way, the long term looks iffy for Boise. Possible rain but not too cold. Good thing I've sealed my props well.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Slight improvement in my forecast, now calling for high of 41 and low of 33.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Current prediction for our area is partly sunny with high of 51, low of 35. Rain is predicted for the week prior, so the ground is gonna be wet. The good thing about that is, the tombstone stakes will go in easily


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

We have a high of 10C and a low of 4C, Sunny with cloudy periods. 20% chance of rain, wind of 15 k/hr. Lots of rain in the days before, hopefully the rain and wind stay away. Bad news is it has changed daily. Just keeping the faith.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

The forcast has changed in central CA very little over the past week for the big night. Looks like sunny with a high of 72, low of 40, 5 mph winds with gusts up to 15 mph in the daytime and 12 mph in the evening. Must say, perfect weather for me, no complaints here.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi 41 during the day, low 29 with 10 mph winds..that's freaking COLD.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The temp has bumped up to 57 and mostly cloudy, but now there's rain in the forecast for Halloween night!!!! Noooooooooooooo!

Do they just make up this stuff as they go along? The forecast hasn't stayed the same for 2 days in a row.


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

For Utah - Rain...Rain...Rain... ;(


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Just got in range of the Weather Channel 10 day forcast, right now it's mostly sunny and cool, not cold. With Tropical Storm Richard out there who knows.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

God it's torture... Gotta stop looking... However I think I can live with this if it STAYS!










Low: 42F, Clouds Early, Clearing Late.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Back to the rain again.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have to put up with some high winds for next two days along with rain, and then some snow on wednesday. But Halloween looks great, high of 48, calm & no precip. I'll take it!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

60 degrees and partly sunny  I lucked out! Last year it rained the whole time and I couldn't really leave anything out.


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like lady luck is with us in R.I. this year. Rain this week, clearing by Sat. and then 54/41 P cloudy for the night.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Forecast is looking better (hope it holds), High 67, low 47 & mostly sunny!


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Supposed to clear up after today. Thanks to the rain the last week and 1/2, I had to redo some of my cardboard props. That worked out, because I used wood and was able to animate my Jack-in-the-box!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Local station forecast: Sunday (Halloween): Partly sunny, windy, and quite cool. Low: 38. High: 54. *crosses fingers*

Except for slight differences in temperature, accuweather.com, weather.com, and weather.gov (the most reliable of them since they provide the data to the others) have nice clear forecasts as well for the entire weekend.

Oh it's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

61° high, 33° low. Not too bad for late October at 6500' elevation.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

We are getting high winds in Chicago for the next few days. I taking everything lite and putting it up until Thur.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Saturday: A chance of rain. Partly sunny, with a high near 61.

Saturday Night: A chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 50.

Sunday: A slight chance of showers. Partly sunny, with a high near 66.

Sunday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 50.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

We have a had a wondeful Oct, better than our summer! They call for some flurries today but Samhain is supposed to be sunny with a high of 12C (54F) and a low of 1C (32F).


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

Rain of coarse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Was looking like snow at the beginning of the month, but it hasn't yet... !


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

no signs of rain yet...


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Typical. Less than half an hour after I posted that no snow... It starts snowing! *sigh*

Edit:









There it is...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

As of now, it looks to be partly coudy with a chance of rain, however we're sandwiched in between two decent days so hopefully it will hold off for TOT hours. I swear the weather is the biggest stress of this holiday for me!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

We've haven't had rain in nearly 2 months and the temp has been mild - 85-ish.
This past SU, the wind has kicked up and there's been spotty raining, which should stop tomorrow.

For this weekend, we're expecting the temps to be more seasonal than they have been, and hoping the Burn Ban will be lifted so we can finally go back to having our bonfire at the Trail.


----------



## Coralius (Sep 26, 2010)

I never check the forecast until the 29th. State of the art weather forecasting can't do much better than that right now. Five and ten day forecasts are a joke.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

High of 74, low of 42, 10% chance of rain. (Of course the weather's great the year I don't have anything big done...)


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

in the high 40 low 50s and a 40% chance of rain


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Coralius said:


> I never check the forecast until the 29th. State of the art weather forecasting can't do much better than that right now. Five and ten day forecasts are a joke.


*i know that's a fact.

on the 22nd it called for showers all day. that bummed me out. but today i checked again and the forcast is as follows:

sunday october 31 sunny wth a high of 87 and low of 62.

perfect weather for haunting! woohooooo! *does a little dance of celebration**


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Damn it! This wind really blows!(LOL) I have had to bring in most of my props. And I found out that it is suppose to rain on Sunday. Mother Nature sucks! And not in a good way either.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Shouldn't be bad for Halloween night, but lost one tombstone to high winds and had to take almost everything back inside. Only have the fence and a very small handful of heavier props left out at the moment, but that's hardly anything at all. *sigh*

Hope to be able to start putting things back out tomorrow after the winds slow a little. Then it'll be rain again, but I'll work with that over these winds.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

The weather man this evening said "spooky". So I think I'm good!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Should be partly cloudy, calm and warm. I think it will be around 80 at sunset.
We are having higher than normal temps.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

low of 46, high of 72, clear skies in the forecast till Tuesday! (10% sunday, 20% monday, 40% tuesday) 

I feel for you guys who have issues with the wind. it's been rip-roaring through here as well. All my stuff is made of wood, so it's not a problem for me... (although a sub 100lb obelisk does sound easier to deal with) I do lust over the beautiful foam stonework, sometimes I'm glad I've just got plain ole wood. No ambient fog planned so it's not an issue there either. (of the last 5 years it's either getting blown away or the fogger suffers a failure of some sort, so I give up on that for now)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

In Chicago we are ave about 52-62 mph on the wind. I have not been able to keep my cauldron guy up(Sounded dirty) for two days now. Heard it was suppose to be a little windy tomorrow but not as bad. I have heard other haunters in Chicago having problems with trees landing on their props. So I can't complain too bad. But man! I wish this wind would stop already. I have had to shut everything off.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We had strong storms come through last might, but the few things out (cemetery fence & column, spider web) were fine. The Halloween forecast now is for a high of 56 and a low of 41. A little cool, but at least it should be dry.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just hope Montague is still on his roof, what with all the wind the Midwest has had.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The latest is calling for 51/31 and breezy which means no foggers this year (AGAIN). They are getting snow in upper Mich.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

64/37. Mostly sunny. The low keeps dropping, though. Two days ago, it said the low was 49. That would have been much nicer, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

60 degrees and sunny. I think I'm locking in to that weather.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I leave this yesterday morning to go out of town for work
















and I return home to this
























I'll see your 60 dgrees and sunny and raise you a foot and a half of snow and frigid. Tell me why I live in Canada? Oh yeah, cause they won't let me into the US (stupid mis-spent youth)


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

OMG!!! I'm not sure if I should laugh at you or cry for you. The one thing I'm sure of is that I'm OH SO THANKFUL that I live in North Carolina- even if I have had to take down everything in the past few days due to tornado warnings & severe thunderstorms with crazy high winds. 

It's now 11:30pm and there is a tornado watch in effect until 2am and it's 72 degrees outside. Sunday should be 70/44- though around the time the ToTs come through it should be 60ish, maybe 50ish. 

Sorry you came home to that and that you'll have to repair the scenes in the snow. That's really gotta suck! I HATE the snow & the cold- which is why I'm in NC now.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok, I gotta laugh a little, most of my snow's melted! But it's supposed to be a snow storm for Thursday-Saturday.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! That's something I hope I don't see for awhile!
Just watched the weather report and the weekend forecast looks stellar! Saturday through Monday; Sunny and cool(mid 50's) and DRY! I gotta think it's close enough that this won't change much so I'm very relieved! Hoping you all fare well weather-wise on Sunday. I know it's been a rough ride for many of you.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Dead Things- there is a bright side to the snow.... the fog should hug the ground nicely- something those of us in the southern US pray for & fight to get just right.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Flint, MI...we trick or treat on SATURDAY this year. ARGH. So I'm running the home haunt on Saturday night and taking the kids trick or treating on Sunday in Flint Township, where they actually celebrate Halloween on OCTOBER FRIGGING 31st. Saturday, partly sunny 58/38...Sunday, mostly cloudy 54/38. Dry, and the crazy wind we've been having these past few days should be much calmer, so no complaints weather wise.


----------



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't know what is worse, snow or wind. I had to take all our stuff down (lost a few items, of course my favorite tombstone) two days ago because of 50 mph gusts for the last two days. Hopefully it will calm down so I can set it all back up. It really makes me wonder why I bother...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

witchywoman said:


> I don't know what is worse, snow or wind. I had to take all our stuff down (lost a few items, of course my favorite tombstone) two days ago because of 50 mph gusts for the last two days. Hopefully it will calm down so I can set it all back up. It really makes me wonder why I bother...


Wind is killing me here too. Had planned to set up my wall panels and castle facade today but it's not going to happen. Huge gust yesterday knocked over my newly made obelisk and broke it so yet another set back and something else to fix! Corn stalks all over and my witch prop is all disfigured and needs repair. Will wait until Saturday when it's supposed to calm down but this is reminiscent of last year with the friggin wind!
I've had the same "what's the use" thoughts lately!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

MistressWitch said:


> Hey Dead Things- there is a bright side to the snow.... the fog should hug the ground nicely- something those of us in the southern US pray for & fight to get just right.


Ya, as long as the wind doesn't blow it away! It's all good, my haunt just got buried, some people are in hospital as a result of this storm. At least there's no tornados! ( we get those too, just not this late in the year)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our latest forecast for Sunday is mostly sunny, high of 67, low of 38. That means we'll have neighborhood kids in the yard "helping" us all day while we try to set up


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxy you have my same weather and it sounds like great tricker treating and haunting weather to me.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

SF Bay Area weather forecasts are improving daily. Now there's just a chance of rain on Sat. with clear skies for the Big Night.


----------



## Coralius (Sep 26, 2010)

Uncle Steed said:


> Flint, MI...we trick or treat on SATURDAY this year. ARGH. So I'm running the home haunt on Saturday night and taking the kids trick or treating on Sunday in Flint Township, where they actually celebrate Halloween on OCTOBER FRIGGING 31st. Saturday, partly sunny 58/38...Sunday, mostly cloudy 54/38. Dry, and the crazy wind we've been having these past few days should be much calmer, so no complaints weather wise.


I wish they would trick or treat on Saturday here. We always get bigger crowds on Saturdays. People practically bus their kids in to my neighborhood. I like to think I've had a little to do with that.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

After the massive amounts of wind that we've had all month, and the 4 million feet of rain we got yesterday and last night, when I THOUGHT I was ahead of schedule this year I'm now just playing catch up...Sunday is supposed to be 60 degrees. Today is a little breezey, high of 75, tomorrow is sunny and 57, Saturday sunny and 57 and then Sunday is perfect for Halloween...YAY. 

As much as I hate all this wind and rain, I think I'd rather have this that all the snow. Thanks for posting the pics though...it made me smile and feel better about the crap we've got here...LOL


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

Our ToT here is tonight....and we are having 30+ mph gusts!!! I HATE WIND!!! Don't even know if the fog machines will be worth it. I SO wish they would do it on the weekend here...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The big bad storm has finally passed through, the winds are calm and the snow is melting. Sunday still looks good with a high of 47, low of 30. Not bad for MN, I'll take it! Good luck to everyone dealing with the crazy weather!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

trishaanne said:


> As much as I hate all this wind and rain, I think I'd rather have this that all the snow. Thanks for posting the pics though...it made me smile and feel better about the crap we've got here...LOL


Glad I could be of service . Hope it all melts by the Big Day but not holding out hope, still just below freezing here. We always get one big dump of snow in Oct, but it is usually in the middle of the month, not the end.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Dead Things - I thought we had it bad here in Alaska, although we haven't seen any real snow yet. 
We have a major storm blowing through with high winds and supposedly bring the snow with it. They say it's suppose to be Thursday through Saturday. I'm crossing fingers that it holds off until say... Tuesday. heh!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Hot! Damn Arizona heat


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

KimilyTheStrange said:


> Dead Things - I thought we had it bad here in Alaska, although we haven't seen any real snow yet.
> We have a major storm blowing through with high winds and supposedly bring the snow with it. They say it's suppose to be Thursday through Saturday. I'm crossing fingers that it holds off until say... Tuesday. heh!


Hope it holds out for you, it's supposed to be 52 here... by Wed!! 
sickNtwisted if you like we could trade? Man, to me hell is cold. Still can't figure out how the hell I ended up here. Oh right, long legged prairie girl...


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Well the weather looks crappy here. Lots of wind today and tomorrow looks like the same. Temp is dropping as well and there is a possibility of rain. Not good. Friday I put my props out only to have 2 break today and have to pull most of them in by noon. Four years in a row of crappy weather. This sucks!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, it looks to be perfect in Dallas, not a complaint in the world here. About 84 tomorrow, then low 70s and windy for the big night. One of the single days of the year that its not too dang hot nor freezing and snowing here, so we are really appreciating it!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

****Montreal is covered with SNOW************
 The whole yard is covered with one inch of snow and it seem that it will stay the whole day.... that sucks !!!

will make some funny pictures do...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

It's overcast right now, but it's supposed to be clear and sunny later. Temps are perfect; supposed to be in the 60's. Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

It's overcast and snowing. Supposed to stop my the time the TOT's come out but feel like -6.
Looks like I'm going to be a fat but warm zombie tonight.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

56/37 here today. The weather has changed again. Hope the wind dies down for the foggers.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

Bright and sunny with a slight breeze. Hopefully that will die down later, if not, so much for the foggers. Will get down in the 40s tonight. Time to gather some wood for the fire pit. Had some bad wether eariler this week. A few tornado warnings. I put away some of my props in case it got really bad. Imagine having to go though the neighborhood looking for skulls and bones..." excuse me ma'am but have you seen my bone..." Wonder what my bail would set at.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Clear and sunny... green grass and above freezing. For central Alberta, Canada that's amazing Halloween weather- usually we're a foot deep in snow for 2 weeks by now.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Blustery like it was last year. Bye bye fog... all the way down the street...Damn it!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

cool clear and breezy enough to ruin fog


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

For once, we had wonderful weather in Colorado Springs. It was a bit breezy at the start of the night, but once it died down, the fog crept through my graveyard perfectly. It was the warmest Halloween I can think of since moving here in 2004.


----------

